# recent experience with Irish Foreign Births Registration?



## Chrissippus (Dec 16, 2021)

Has anyone got recent results on registering a foreign birth with the Irish government? I filed my application in February of this year. A few days later I received an email acknowledging my application and advising me that a response could be expected in two years. Is this the current best estimate?

Also, once my Irish citizenship is established, I will apply for an Irish passport. Any recent estimates on how long that will take?


----------



## Asutz (4 mo ago)

I sent my application (which was received 31st April 2020) I've been waiting 2.5 years and there is still no sign or communication form them. I'm going mad with worry as they have all my original documents, but cannot get hold of them to see whats going on.


----------



## Daveb77 (4 mo ago)

Thats the way it works , I sent my application which was received (email conformation) 16/03/20 heard nothing for over 2.5 years and today (20/09/22) received a call and email asking me to confirm my address as my application will soon be approved, the lady who called said all my documents are in order. So Id hazard a guess that a feb 22 application wont be looked at until 2024 at the earliest. And an April 20 application should be within the next month or so going by my wait time. Hope that helps


----------



## bobbi. (2 mo ago)

My sister and I applied (Irish Grandmother) in January, 2021. Yesterday I received an email requesting clarification on a document. So they are looking at it. It is almost the expected two years. 22 months.


----------



## MrCox (2 mo ago)

bobbi. said:


> My sister and I applied (Irish Grandmother) in January, 2021. Yesterday I received an email requesting clarification on a document. So they are looking at it. It is almost the expected two years. 22 months.


Bobbi, did you mean 2020? On another board I'm registered on they're still on December 2020 approvals, so 2021 would be amazing!!


----------



## bobbi. (2 mo ago)

January, 2021. That's only a month later. No approvals yet, they're seeking clarification on a document.


----------



## MrCox (2 mo ago)

That's really exciting Bobbi as it's the first Jan '21 application assessment that I've read about. Maybe you'd like to join the forum at Foreign Birth Registration - Page 219 - Immigrationboards.com and post there too. It will give everyone lots of encouragement while they wait.

Question: Did you apply online in Jan '21 or send in your documents then?


----------



## bobbi. (2 mo ago)

We mailed our documents then, registered mail. It was received in the Dublin office January 13, 2021.


----------



## sweengolden (1 mo ago)

I applied April 2020. I received my Foreign Birth Registry Certificate in the mail on December 2 2022. Now for the passport! They seem to have cleared much of the covid/brexit backlog from the forums I have been on but I suspect its still a 2 year wait. Good Luck! The time will go by anyway. During our wait we bought and renovated a home in Italy! So my recommendation is keep living life until the day you become official.


----------

